# St Pattys ABT



## dabigbozman (Mar 17, 2017)

Did an early St Pattys smoke yesterday, jalapeños stuffed with cream cheese, mozzarella, extra sharp cheddar, bacon bits, fresh clams, bread crumbs, minced garlic, chives and spices. Smoked for 2 hrs at 225 with a mix of hickory and peach wood 












IMG_1460.JPG



__ dabigbozman
__ Mar 17, 2017


















IMG_1471.JPG



__ dabigbozman
__ Mar 17, 2017


















IMG_1474.JPG



__ dabigbozman
__ Mar 17, 2017


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 17, 2017)

Those sound great! Like to see people adding seafood to ABT's!


----------



## b-one (Mar 17, 2017)

Looks tasty!


----------



## browneyesvictim (Mar 17, 2017)

Nice! Shellfish are my favorite, and clams are no exception! Sounds like a clam fritter stuffed Jalepeno. Yum!


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 18, 2017)

DBBM, Your ABT's look delicious !


----------



## bmudd14474 (Mar 18, 2017)

Clams are an interesting twist. Great job Thumbs Up


----------

